# Early season



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

How early in the season have morels been found in northern Arkansas? I live in Marion County. I see on the Weather Channel app. that daytime temperatures will be in the 70's but the nights will be in the mid to high 40's in the weeks to come. Last year I found my first morel around the first week of April. The Arkansas Mycological Society sent their newsletter out already to begin this years forays. The first foray (in central Arkansas) being the weekend of March 19th if all goes well. Any input from personal experiences would be greatly appreciated as I was a week too late in many places I hunted last year. I did however crumble all the aged morels I did find and scattered them on the ground. All this rain forecasted for the next two weeks will surely be a blessing. Thank you all. Have a blessed day.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Jean, I think it will be one to two weeks earlier this year. My buddy has already found Gyromitra and Devil's Urn this week. There are tiny morels up already in the Red River valley of Oklahoma. We may be able to pick morels by the 26th of March. I really don't expect them as soon as the 19th, when the first foray is scheduled. I hope you come down for the foray.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Well I'm waiting on Jay to let us know whether the first will be 3/19, 3/26, or 4/2. I will certainly attend whichever date he decides. Thank you for your response.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

Cool, I'm sure I'll see you at the foray. With all this rain, I bet we get good mushrooms soon.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm hopeful lol
See you there


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Well no foray this weekend, just in case you haven't heard.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

I heard. We found a good amount of early Black Morels under Wild Cherry trees yesterday and one lonely Yellow!


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Wild cherry?? Wow.....I guess I just need to look everywhere! What county did you find them in? Just wondering how close to Marion County? I found some gyromitra and devils urn yesterday. I got excited finding them lol, just knowing it's getting close.


----------



## keshma (Jun 9, 2016)

yay and great


----------

